# Radio question



## vancecooley (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Slash. I'm looking at getting a 2.4 system. Do certain systems link right up?? Or does it matter what you get?
for example will this work?
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-4Ghz-2CH-Tran...Control_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4cec2a44bd
I'm very new to this radio stuff and I'm trying to figure it out.


----------



## Justin B (Jul 24, 2009)

The radio and receiver have to be the same brand, Spektrum, Airtronics, Tactic, Traxxas and whoever else only work with their own stuff, you can't use say a Traxxas radio and Spektrum receiver together. You get what you pay for with radios so do your homework and don't short yourself by buying the cheapest you can find, it will cost more in the long run.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

There are many mid range 2.4 ghz systems on the market right now. Do you research and see what the best is in the your price range. You don't have to buy a high end system to get great reliability and performance.
Dan


----------



## reubin (Oct 20, 2009)

the question of the 2.4G radio is the transimitter and receiver must be the same brand.
between two brand the radio is'nt in common use.


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

this just came out not too long ago and for the money i dont think you can beat it

http://www.spektrumrc.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SPM3160


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Dont go cheap on your radio gear. You will regret it. Not to say you have to spend several hundred either. I have a Spektrum DX 3.0 and race 4 different models on it including a Slash. Takes care of all my needs. Good system.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I agree, don't go cheap on the radio electronics. Here's how I look at it, you may have several trucks and they come and go but you may hold on to the electronics even if you sell off your vehicles. Its nice to have a good reliable radio


----------

